
The Latest in Silicon Valley Innovation: A $700 Juicer - CPLX
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/04/the-latest-in-silicon-valley-innovation-a-700-dollar-juicer
======
CPLX
I submitted this story exclusively because I believe it happening to be April
Fools Day provides the most deft illustration of Poe's Law I have ever seen.

Despite passages like this:

"The juice packs are stamped with QR codes, which the machine scans and uses
to determine if the fruits and vegetables are fresh enough for it to press
into an eight-ounce cup of juice for you. If it’s not, the pack is discarded.
It’s a Wi-Fi connected device, which means if the Internet’s out, you can’t
have your cup of beet-and-apple juice that morning."

I still can't figure out if this announcement is a real and serious startup or
a prank, even with some additional google searching.

------
mtmail
Report of $120m funding from January last year. It also links to a SEC filing.
[http://www.businessinsider.com/juicero-
raises-120-million-20...](http://www.businessinsider.com/juicero-
raises-120-million-2015-1)

